# LiveOrDies Custom Multimeter Gadget Pack For i7



## LiveOrDie (Feb 4, 2009)

*LiveOrDies Custom PRESETS AND SKINS for Multimeter Gadget*

Gadget made by SFKILLA and Gadget Pack by me,  all icons, skins and presets are custom and made by me 

List of Repacked items
Presets
CRN
CRN V2
Cross CRN i7
Dual Graph CRN
Dual System
Quad CRN
Quad Graph CRN
System
System V2
System V2 B

Skins 
ATI
Bioshock 
Classified 
Cross
EVGA 
Lighting 
Nvidia
System
Plan Skins

Icons
56-72 added under sep folder

PS Double click on the gadget to bring up system info


THERE ARE DUAL, QAUD AND I7 PRESETS AVAILABLE + SKINS

This is one of the presets for i7 (8CORES)






INFO PLEASE READ
If the gadget look out of place make sure in the HDD tab in the settings of the gadget it has a name on ever box, the box's you don't want to use just put a X there, and if the gadget comes up with a small white X box it means the skin hasn't be set so just open up the setting a pick a skin that fits that preset, and ever user should go though the settings to setup the gadget for there system and it the save button so it save it to the preset.


*Download*
FileFront
Box.Net


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 11, 2009)

12/2/09 i7 CRN Added


----------



## Jakl (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow very nice dude, will be installing this gadget as soon as I get home


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 20, 2009)

changed location


----------



## LiveOrDie (Mar 6, 2009)

Cross CRN i7 Added


----------



## LiveOrDie (Apr 27, 2009)

Heres a ATI fan skin pack download it from my site the links on the 1st post


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2010)

updated


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 27, 2010)

downloaded. took me a while to get it to work correctly it wasnt working at first for me and only one setting actually does work for me but thanks!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks bro, using it now, looks shit hot good job


----------



## LiveOrDie (Feb 27, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> downloaded. took me a while to get it to work correctly it wasnt working at first for me and only one setting actually does work for me but thanks!



you have to adjust the settings for your system, what type of problem were u having ?


----------

